# color india ink...



## smellyskelly

i was browsing the craft store the other day and spotted a few different colors of india ink and was wondering if anyone has used anything besides black ink for stick-n-poke and how well the colors worked on skin, if they took, faded quickly, or lasted a decent amount of time before touch ups were needed.

also, what are some of your techniques for stick-n-poke? i have a small tattoo behind my ear that was outlined with a tattoo machine but filled in stick-n-poke style and we simply used a sewing needle and thread. im interested in other ways to perform such art that i would be able to try out.


thanks


----------



## drunken marauder

So I didnt know that they had colored india ink.. But I have used and seen non toxic airbrush paint that works quit well umm badger is a good brand there are a few others but I dont see why it wouldnt work..


----------



## smellyskelly

i just dont want to spend money and time on doing one with color ink if it doesn't work well, ya know? 

airbrush paint though? hmm might have to look into that


----------



## smellyskelly

i saw some red,evergreen green,midnight blue and violet purple in the craft store. i assume the blue would work the best out of them because its pretty dark, im more of a fan of colored tattoos than black and grey


----------



## Ravie

india ink is great. all my tatts are done with it. they havent faded or bled out or anything. not sure about the colors, i guess they would work too, especially on your skin because it's so light.


----------



## smellyskelly

im leaning more on trying it now, i never thought about the fact that im white as a ghost.

damn i should of made my name on here something to do with a ghost.


----------



## farmer john

they will work but i would steer clear away from red colors have 3 friends who all had problems with red but all the other colors were fine


----------



## Rash L

red, even regular professional tattoo ink, causes skin reactions in a good percentage of people. My friend calls it "red rash" and you'll never know if you have it until you try to get a tattoo with red in it.


----------



## smellyskelly

farmer john said:


> they will work but i would steer clear away from red colors have 3 friends who all had problems with red but all the other colors were fine


ah! thanks!



Rash L said:


> red, even regular professional tattoo ink, causes skin reactions in a good percentage of people. My friend calls it "red rash" and you'll never know if you have it until you try to get a tattoo with red in it.


i have some red in my professionally done tattoos, but it faded quick and needs to be touched up, never had any problems though, i guess im in the good percentage that doesn't seem to have problems with red tattoo ink :] thank goodness for that, or else my sugar skull would look like a blob


----------



## Rash L

mmmmm sugar blob...


----------



## sprout

Yes on the color ink.

A new stick and poke method that is worth trying is using multiple sewing needles (I like using three or four) stuck in close proximity in a cork. It is a little more efficient. Or, if you can get your hands on a real tattooing needle, those work well for stick and poke, too.


----------



## Doobie_D

Welp when I was about 16 I found this awesome stuff called higgins India ink. They got just about all the colors you need. Be sure to get the fade proof not the water proof kind. I'm 26 now and all the tats I did with color back then are just as bright as the day I did them. I stand by this shit.


----------



## smellyskelly

hmm.... i guess im off to the craft store to pick up some colors, get a bum jug, use the cork trick and get pokin' !

thanks guys!, if it turns out well i'll put it up :]


----------



## wartomods

my first and only stick and poke was done by me with green indian ink. there nothing left of it


----------



## oldmanLee

Do check the composition of the ink.Some craft inks are analaine dye base,and are quite toxic.


----------



## smellyskelly

i just got in from shopping, i ended up with just plain black like i didnt want haha. i didnt take notice to the price of the color ink and they had individual bottles for 6 dollars, but then a 6 pack of multiple colors for only 30 dollars with tax so i just grabbed a bottle of plain black for 3 bucks since i only had 15 on me and i also had to stop and get crickets for my reptiles. luckily i get my paycheck tomorrow and my receipt has a 40%off coupon that expires tomorrow!!

the black ink has an AP with a circle around it which i just googled and it's non-toxic :]


p.s. "OldManLee" you're dog is ADORABLE! i had one that looked similar at the sheltor down the street i used to volunteer at. i wish they were still in need of extra help so that i can play with all the animals, but im glad they don't need help because sheltors are depressing as it is a sheltor that regulary puts down animals that are "unwanted" and dont get placed in homes. they actually have a "shelf life" type of a date on their animals like as if they were items in a grocery store. its sick.


----------



## farmer john

sprout said:


> Yes on the color ink.
> 
> A new stick and poke method that is worth trying is using multiple sewing needles (I like using three or four) stuck in close proximity in a cork. It is a little more efficient. Or, if you can get your hands on a real tattooing needle, those work well for stick and poke, too.



huh never heard of that 
do you wrap them up to the tips in thread


----------



## ApiCutter

Kind of a bump from the grave

I recently tried this method out, it works great I just get a few needles and wrap them tight together on the end of a pencil. People I know use cotton thread so it saps up ink, but with three on their they suck it up no problem. If you want you could let them bunch up into a triangle. the lines are so much darker.

http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/3718/008cy.jpg

The bottom one was done with multiple needles.


----------



## farmer john

i was waiting for someone to try that lol 
so you rigged up the needles side by side like 111 ?
heads to closet in search of needles...gunna darken up my cross


----------



## ApiCutter

Yep like a little trident.

One tip though, make sure the needles aren't sticking way out. Other wise they will bunch up, you want to keep them close to what ever you are securing them too.


----------



## farmer john

mmk thanx will try and post pix


----------



## wartomods

i once used green indian ink, it looked like i had fungus growing bellow my skin


----------



## bananathrash

i think that "india ink" denotes black exclusively. i think what you are talking about are inks for nib pens, or quills. 
like so.. Winsor & Newton Drawing Inks - BLICK art materials
they would probably work, except that most inks ive come across arent completely opaque, and being that you can dilute them with water, your body may break it down quickly. they are also probably just as, if not more, expensive than inks made for specifically for tattoos. if youre getting them free then go for it!


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

I've seen stab n pokes with color (including red) and they all looked alright. I'm halfway thinking about getting a face tat with white ink


----------



## sweet potatoe

oldmanLee said:


> Do check the composition of the ink.Some craft inks are analaine dye base,and are quite toxic.


 yes
yes this is true. in some cases its cheaper or barely more expesnive to get real tattoo ink, which is atleast a few shades bnlacker, the skin takes it better, and it lasts longer. beasically better. colored india inks though, are funny. the white, is zinc, so it will change colors, especially in the sun. my frineds tipped cow onher wrist goes to a nice sickly yellow. to toher off shades witht he day. and its sort of raised.myeveryone takes inks differently too. with me and a few friends. the blue india inks are very hard to get in. my ear was jsut 2 blue lines, we had to go over it 3 times. witht h blue india ink.my hand i got done wit a different brand of blue india. andit all peeled off in th month between mineeapolis and washington. then it got done over by my friend with his machine and ink and that ink didnt come out. so it jsut depends what works for you. mixeng th india ink oclors can make really cool shit though. some are also really watery. you can add ash too it to thcken it up. lots of people use cig ash. i kinda think its gnarly. but ive heardof people making their own ink with wood ash and such and having it turn out fine. ive been doing stick n pokes for about a year and a half or 2 years and im tryin to just get th best i can. as for needles, tattoo needles arent hard to get , they come in mainly straights and rounds. so youcould have a 4 straight which would be like 4 needles saudered together in a line. or a 3 round, like 3 saudered together in a bunch. different shit for different shit yknow? so youcan take sewin needles an wrap em together with thread. i usually always jsut go with two. an i wrap em up to the end of where i want the depth to be. it does help alot with holding ink so you dont have to dip as much. if its alot of needles they usually hold ink between them pretty well. iwould say just take your time wrapping, an make different sets for one peice if you have to. and with colors. ive had red india ink work for me , and ive seen many frinends use it with success.ive never had yellow india work for me. way too watery,just sort of temporarily makes th skin look a strange tint. ive also seen green work very well, especiallymixed .then theres so amny insane amounts of other colors out there. jsut try around. hobby lobbys sometimes eep em in front if you jsut wanna graba fuckn rainbow of ink off th shelf n run. 
butyeah good luck, dont fuck anyones skin up. try not to get hep, anddd dont do stupid tattooeson yourself when you bored jsut cause youcan. its silly


----------



## wartomods

how much time does the india/china ink stick pokes use to last to you guys.


----------



## xbocax

how far would you say you'd generally want to stick the needle(s) into your skin?


----------



## MrD

xbocax said:


> how far would you say you'd generally want to stick the needle(s) into your skin?


 
Basically, just until you feel the needle poke through the skin, you get the feel for it pretty fast


----------



## xbocax

MrD said:


> Basically, just until you feel the needle poke through the skin, you get the feel for it pretty fast


 
Thanks!
hey do you know a girl name Rhombie by chance?
she reffered to a train hopper comming into LA name Mr. D.


----------



## MrD

xbocax said:


> Thanks!
> hey do you know a girl name Rhombie by chance?
> she reffered to a train hopper comming into LA name Mr. D.



haha,Yeah I know her, trip out
She know like everyone, lol


----------



## sweet potatoe

wartomods said:


> how much time does the india/china ink stick pokes use to last to you guys.


 ive had a really shitty one on my wrist for 4 or 5 years now an its not really fadin at all. all things needa be touched up someday but yah iwith india ink howver it looks when you do it, it usually sticks that way, with tattoo ink itll be super bright an vibrant when you first get it, an usually dull out pretty quick, but still be good and still last for along time. an it depends on depth an shit, which is different for every area of skin. n yeah D's right with that try shit on yourself to see how deep yougota go if you need to.


----------



## xbocax

Mr D.

haha cool if your still in the LA area hit me up


----------

